# article in Saturday Times - Natural IVF



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

There is a very interesting article in the 'Body and Soul' supplement of the Saturday Times newspaper (16.12.2006).

The article is about natural IVF treatment, a virtually drug free method of IVF.

The full article can be viewed on:
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,27869-2504852.html

Hope this is of interest.

Caroline Anne


----------

